# Helping bidding 2 gas stations



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm trying to bid two gas stations and am new to the pricing game, what would you guys say these are worth 
the first is about 13k sqft withq 2155 sqft pump area 
the second is also about 13sqft with about 3200 sqft covered by pump area. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Whatever number you come up with, double it for the headache factor. Thumbs Up


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Where does the snow get piled? You have to remove it too?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What he said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Gas stations suck....check the fuel lids, see if they are below grade or you'll be chasing them out of the snow piles.... double price.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

best of luck for you.


----------



## doomxz670 (Jan 9, 2010)

Are gas stations really that bad? The fuel lids are above grade. This will be my first year salting anyone have a guess about how much salt would be needed? And with headache factor what would you guys say it's worth


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Are they that bad? - Yes
Will someone do it? - yes

If the price is right may as well be you. Some guys have a knack at doing PITA jobs and who knows you may be one of those guys.
Mark -Remember and dream of where the gas caps are. Bring orange cones and a hand shovel each time you do plow. 1st thing is drive the lot and hand shovel each cap and place cone on top of it. 
Next make a well thought out plan of where snow piles are going to go and talk to whomever handles the contract about snow removal if it is needed. If we have a heavy snow winter you will be running out of space fast and a busy gas station wants all their parking slots and open space they can get.
Play loud music and put a smile on your face and learn patience when plowing the pump area. You will need it as people will expect it to be already done but wont want to be the one to move out of your way. 

Plan on using 4 to 5x the amount of salt. This will reduce your plowing and hopefully keep it open a while.
I use to plow a extra small parking area(wont call it a lot) it was about 35' wide x 75' deep. No where to put the snow and they wanted none of it stacked against building. I would use 300-500 pounds of salt when it snowed as a pre-ap. Yes it looked like it had hailed salt and was white when I left but that amount of salt took care of melting off up to 4inches per storm with no plowing. The time it took me to actually plow that small place and move the snow where they wanted it it was more cost effective hourly wise to just lay the salt extra heavy. After the first month or so the brine build up made it so I did not have to use as much each time but I still laid it heavy. 

There is a reason a lot of gas stations have a different plow guy each year. That reason is because they are such a pain, the cost if you destroy one of those fill caps and how much they (don't) want to pay. 
Good luck ! Like I said you may be one of those guys that has a knack for doing jobs no one else wants. Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

REAPER;1658264 said:


> Are they that bad? - Yes
> Will someone do it? - yes
> 
> If the price is right may as well be you. Some guys have a knack at doing PITA jobs and who knows you may be one of those guys.
> ...


^ great post ^


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Isn't that gas station bid out by USM? Easy plow, open 24hrs,6k salt extra,,not 24rs 5k salt extra.For the 1st pix 2nd pix add 2k to the price.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to own a gas station and it was a PIA to plow! The fill and vapor caps had to be shoveled by hand and then have cones placed on them while plowing. Before we got the raised caps we had flush ones-they were easy, go right over them. When I got new tanks they put in raised caps with a ramp type ring around them. Well that ramp did ****. The first time I hit them my glasses almost came off! Too many angles, no place to put snow during large and/or multiple storms. Sanitation department was constantly busting my chops about piling snow across the street. All I can say is charge plenty.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Charge as much as you can get for it, you will be amazed how many people can get in your way at 2 or 3 a.m it is like did you just come from stupid people anonymous. Like reaper said if you can make money at it it maya as well be you, just be sure you ask for enough. Let us know how it turns out. Good luck.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Also remember that it doesn't just snow at 3AM. It could be 3PM and you will be doing it while the station is open. If that happens, you will then get to see the true definition of PITA. YOu will be pushing across the lot and the a$$holes will pull up and stop 20ft in front of you, shut the car off and go inside. They will also see you working and drive directly in front of you while you are pushing. You will miss them by mere inches. I call this game "Parking lot roulette" They will also give you a nasty look when this happens, as how DARE you even think of getting in their way. Also, if you have 90% of this lot cleared, every customer that comes in will park in the 10% you haven't done yet, then go inside and engage in conversation with someone inside the store. While they are doing this, they will look out the window and look directly at you, laughing and joking with the people inside about how bad they are ruining your day. If you feel that playing this fun game is something you would be interested in? Bid on the lot and have fun!:realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

While I agree with a lot of the comments posted above, we have serviced a local gas station for three years that is about the same size as the first one above. I can plow and shovel the whole thing in under an hour with our bobcat. This particular station is closed from 10pm to 6am which allows parking lot to be empty and be profitable for us. When I plow over the fill caps I back drag over them and the edge of the plow doesn't catch on the lip. My bid would be around $125 per time plus salt if needed, gas stations are high traffic areas and generally don't need to be salted as much as most commercial properties.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Bid high. High enough that you are crazy NOT to take the job if they say yes. The only way to bid these kind of jobs.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Just make sure your insurance covers you for gas stations, that is one question I was asked and if you say you don't do them, your not covered, other insurance company's might be different but you might want to check, it may cause your premium to go way up. After all an accident at a gas station could result in a huge claim, take out a pump and gas spills everywhere now your paying for environmental clean up not just a couple thousand dollar pump. In my opinion gas stations risk is not worth the reward.


----------

